# Picking out a nice scotch tonight



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I'm celebrating my new job, and that I'm doing very well at the company. Finally have good benefits, as much OT as I want, slower pace. It doesnt get much better.

So this place is fairly close, and this is there selection of single malt scotch. I'd like to not spend more than 50. If you're feeling generous, I'd like some advice on a good bottle to pick up.

http://www.tableandvine.com/spirits/SG/00/


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Spend the extra $5 and get the Belvenie 15yr​


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

This is definately a personal choice based on what you already enjoy.

Personally, I'd skip the scotch and get a bottle of good bourbon ... Blanton's, Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit or my favorite, Van Winkle 12 yr Special Reserve.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

How about some Balvenie Double Wood? Good stuff right at your price point. Don't know if it fits your tastes, but I know it does mine...mmmm.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Macallan's 12 year is an excellent choice for right around $50 In fact, I'd take a bottle of Macallan's 12 year over many $60-70 bottles...


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> How about some Balvenie Double Wood? Good stuff right at your price point. Don't know if it fits your tastes, but I know it does mine...mmmm.


:tpd:


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Glenfiddich has always been one of my faves.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd spend a bit more and go with one of the following in order of preference:

Laphroaig 15
Talisker 18
Bowmore 17
Springbank 10 92 Proof


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

If scotch is new to you, you might want to try a more user friendly bottle. Something like the Aberlour A'bunadh is a nice testing the waters choice. If not, just dive head first and get the Lagavulin 16 yr old. A nice price on it too.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

glassjapan said:


> If scotch is new to you, you might want to try a more user friendly bottle. Something like the Aberlour A'bunadh is a nice testing the waters choice. If not, just dive head first and get the Lagavulin 16 yr old. A nice price on it too.


diving headfirst into lagavulin is like going headfirst into an empty pool. i've been drinking scotch for a while and that sht still tastes like a moldy piece of charcoal.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> diving headfirst into lagavulin is like going headfirst into an empty pool. i've been drinking scotch for a while and that sht still tastes like a moldy piece of charcoal.


I actually like Lagavulin a lot as well! Maybe it's just my palate's strange predisposition to "moldy pieces of charcoal."


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

pistol said:


> I actually like Lagavulin a lot as well! Maybe it's just my palate's strange predisposition to "moldy pieces of charcoal."


:r:r:r to each his own, enjoy the mold brother.:tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

The Aberlour 12 Year Old Double Cask is good or the Glen Rothes Select Reserve would be among my preferences.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

glassjapan said:


> If scotch is new to you, you might want to try a more user friendly bottle. Something like the Aberlour A'bunadh is a nice testing the waters choice. If not, just dive head first and get the Lagavulin 16 yr old. A nice price on it too.


Both of these are excellent, but niether is a good beginner Scotch. To me, the Lagavulin 16 is hands down the best Scotch out there (at least of the dozens that I have tried so far). You really have to be into the seaweed, anchovies and diesel fuel flavor of the brand, however. As for the A'bunadh, very good but nearly flamable without adding some water. I like the 16 year double cask for regular drinking, or even the 15 year sherry casked version. The latter two would be better for someone to get a feel for the mark.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I like Johnny Walker and black is the best aged I can affored. Buchanan's is good 12 year old scotch. And that Glenfidich 16 is awesome too.

Don't get anything younger than 12 years and you'll be fine. There's a pinch that is 15 year old scotch; I liked it, but my friends claimed it tasted unaged.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

TexasOutlaw said:


> I like Johnny Walker and black is the best aged I can affored. Buchanan's is good 12 year old scotch. And that Glenfidich 16 is awesome too.
> 
> Don't get anything younger than 12 years and you'll be fine. There's a pinch that is 15 year old scotch; I liked it, but my friends claimed it tasted unaged.


I'll second the Buchanan, as far as affordable blends go. Im not sure that I would put the JW Black up with it. Green is a good blend.


----------

